# New Years Bobos



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

Bonito were thick this morning from about 9:00 to 11:00.. 

it was a great day to be on the water!!

ended up with 5 bobos and lost about 10...6lb test works for the first 5 then stops.

happy new years everybody!


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

What size & kind of jigs were you using? Great report:bowdown


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

i was using a pomp jig that i tied up 

i killed a couple deer this year and i have been making my own jigs for these little bonito and they work great and they are 1/2 oz and 3/8 oz jigs and i was using 6 lb test line with no leader... lost a few and caught a few 

lol


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

thick as usual! 

well done :clap


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

so the bobo's are hittin the pomp jigs now and thye are all in the am?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

For the most part yes in the AM..but the last few days they have been coming in good between 9:00 to about 10:30 or 11:00 

then shoing back up around 12:00 

but much better in the morning rather than miday to evening


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

ok thanks for the report.


----------

